# Joker, the last update



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

The life force and consciousness that I knew as Joker is gone.

An FeLv+ feral cat who put up an incredible fight with grace. Part of his legacy is the demonstration that a FeLv+ cat can share a home with FeLv- cats which he did for nearly a year.

He died to the week a year ago that Squiggy died.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Lyle, I'm so sorry to hear about Joker...
You gave him a home, when many others would have overlooked him or condemned him...
I'm happy you found each other and had the time you did.
Rest in Peace Joker...


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about Joker. So sad to lose two so close together - it never gets easy to deal with. He died knowing he was loved and you can't ask for much more than that. ***hugs*** to you!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry for your pain now but the past years for Joker have been blesses in your home. RIP Joker.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

So sorry for youur loss  thank you for giving him a home and love!!!


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss,
Sally


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry. You and Joker had quite a battle against the virus. Tough losing a close friend, you have my condolences.

I had held Joker up as an example to our shelter's little Josie, age 1.5, who was born pos, and is in 13th or 14th week of the short protocol.


----------

